
Show HN: Digital Information Certificates from the IRS - Edmond
https://www.cipheredtrust.com/static-assets/img/irs-data-cert.png
======
Edmond
For details on how it works: [https://www.cipheredtrust.com/using-
irs/](https://www.cipheredtrust.com/using-irs/)

Happy to answer questions.

